# i need ideas!



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

ok my little lady tried sooo hard to use her little box, i put it in a small paper bowl but she couldnt get into it so she knocked it over and "went" on it .... she tried so hard she is soo good! I need some ideas for some home made or around the house iteams that i can use for an accessible little box..i mean if she WANTS to use it , all the power to her! Any ideas???  :?:


----------



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

I think I read somewhere here that some one had put a paper towel in a littler pan and used that... so if you don't have a littler pan, maybe just a paper towel would work? I mean, If she wants to use it that badly, maybe that's all it would take??


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

hmm yes, that might work right now i replaced the paper bowl with a paper plate but boy is she making a mess!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

As a temporary thing, I took a small cardboard box and cut it down so that it was just a small rectangle with about an inch of sides left. That seemed to hold all the litter bedding well that I was using. That was definitely temporary, though, and had to be changed out every few days as it got wet from natural causes.
As a more permanent solution (although it doesn't hold the litter as well after a night of digging) I used a styrofoam plate-like container like grapes come in, with the sloped up sides. I have to make sure he doesn't eat it, of course, but mine doesn't like to chew so I don't have to worry too much--I do keep an eye on it, though, and it will be removed at the first sign of chewing on it, no worries.
I've heard of some people taking small baking sheets and using those, and some people like to buy the litter pans made for ferrets that fit under the wheel.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah if shes having trouble getting up into her litter box just try using a cookie sheet and filling it with the litter. I can't do that with my hedgies though they need something with actual sides. They always get in the litter bow and roll around in it like a chinchilla does in their dust. Its pretty funny until I have to clean up all the litter everywhere that they flung out of their cage! :roll:


----------

